# The importance of follicle size in IUI



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question or two I'm hoping the 'experts' here can help me with.

A little back ground...
I have one DD by D-IVF and now we are trying to do a 'natural' (no drugs) D-IUI, we have only 12 vials of sperm left to make a sibling, so everything is a bit 'crucial' IYKWIM.

I've been doing OPKs at hope and the 2 lines have come up nice and clearly, so this must be the day of LH surge followed by ovulation tomorrow, yes? 

But yesterday my only follie was only 11mm and the nurse said it needs to be between 12 and 14 for them to consider doing an IUI. Is this right? Does follicle size matter?

What do I do?? 

Does having a smaller follicle mean it is less likely to work?

Tomorrow I am due back to the clinic for another scan but surely by then it will have burst and they wont be able to measure it.

We only have 12 vials of sperm left, would it be better to wait for another cycle when I might get a bigger follie?? 

Advice please........

Lizi.x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Not sure Lizi,but sure someone here will know.

And you are very naughty


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi

Not sure if i can help or not but my clinic liked follies to be about 16-18mm at time of iui. Follies can grow 1-2mm per day so by tomorrow yours could be big enough for your clinics recommendations to go ahead. At that size i think they are still viable.

Your scan will give more answers tomorrow. 

I always thought that after a pos on opk ovulation would be 24-36 hours later. Im sure your clinic knows what its doing so discuss it with them tomorrow

Good luck

Eimer xxxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya

I am doing a natural cycle of DIUI and have used an OPK my clinic has not scanned me at all so they and I didnt know what size the folly was? I am worried now should they have been scanning me to check prior the IUI I am now on Day 6 of 2ww?

Best of luck with your txt

Cxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooo LiziBee

I am no expert... 

I have had IUI without meds. Once I have received my surge then I get basted the next day irrespective of follie size. When you are on meds then they will scan you to ensure you do not have too many follies... Each clinic works differently as I know my clinic like the follie to be 18mm when on meds...

Sending you loads of positive vibes for your follies to grow hun!!!    

I am sure the clinic will advise you of your best options as well as tell them your concerns!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. Just to let you know that I went in for another scan before 'basting'. I had a different nurse who found my left ovary (which had been hiding all week!) with an 18mm follie on it!
I went ahead with a basting on Thursday and a second one on Friday.
Lizi.x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats brilliant news hun!!!

Fingers crossed for the 2ww!!! Feet up and relax! (Easier said than done!)

           
           
           

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Lizi,

best of luck with the rest of your 2ww 

spooks i think your right now i have looked int it a bit further quite a few have IUI without meds - best of luck for you txt

love cXXXXXX


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Carrot - how's the knicker checking? Hope you are coping well. Fingers crossed for the 12th.

Spooks - I don't think it is strictly necessary to have scans, my clinic may just trying hard to please me!! (There's a lot of history behind that which I wont go into now). If you 'surge' (i.e. get a two lines on your OPK) then the follie must be big enough, but if you are concerned then try charting your BBT and other factors like vaginal mucus and cervix position.

love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Lizi - that info is really useful as I wasn't aware that if you picked up ovulation through the OPK that it must be a good size - good news then!! As for the knicker checking it's not really started full on yet as I am still analysing all my twitches and odd feelings!!! But i expect that will start around Friday   oh how I hate the 2ww

Best of luck

CXXXXXXX


----------

